# Second hand furniture in Cairo



## makiaguide

Hi Everybody,

I am new on this forum and I live in Holland and visit Egypt often. Next week I will be traveling to Cairo and need to furnish my house in Dokki. I saw on some nice second hand furniture but there is not a lot for sale. As most of you are foreigners living in Egypt for quite a while maybe you discovered where you can find 2nd hand merchandise, garage sale or online websites. Thank you! Regards, Zakeya


----------



## canuck2010

check here: Community Services Association (CSA) > Online Resources > Classifieds


----------



## Neihu

There is a Facebook group called Spare and Share - Cairo Ladies Garage sale ( or something similar to that) 
You can post what you are looking for there.


----------



## makiaguide

to both of you, thank you so much!


----------

